# Crinum Thainum



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I have anubias in this tank, (sorry pic is crappy) with approx. 9 hrs. regular lighting daily, and no fertilizer.
Would like to add common water onion plant. Will it make due ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Me personally id stay away from onion plants, there are so many better options out there, I think your tank would look real good with either some willow hygro, or Jungle valls in the background, maybe some ricca or glosso for the foreground. This would enable you to maximise your rhoms swimming space.

Happy Planting


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

x2 about jungle vals.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Ba20, I'm wondering if some of the plants you mention would thrive with my minimal lighting, and no suppliments. Will have to start reading up.
As for jungle vals, considered them but thought the onion plant would be tougher, and survive with less.

I Can Mate, thanks for your input, to add to the above, I need plants that I can put in the tank and forget about them, like the anubius. Do not want any extra expenses, although I may reconsider at a later date.
Have to research more and must admit, solo P tanks look great fully plant.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

I would say the only bad thing about jungle vals is that when they settle in they spread fast. Your minimum lighting is just fine for j vals


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> I would say the only bad thing about jungle vals is that when they settle in they spread fast. Your minimum lighting is just fine for j vals


'Spread fast' I'm sold, will pick some up wed. and get back to you. Thanks again.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Onion plant should be fine. other things that should be ok are vals, crypts, hygro, mosses, java fern, anubias...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

impalass said:


> Do not want any extra expenses, although I may reconsider at a later date.


Plants arent for you then







Cost a little to go green


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> Do not want any extra expenses, although I may reconsider at a later date.


Plants arent for you then







Cost a little to go green
[/quote]

Really? There are no aquatic plants for 'dummies'? Water lettuce, crypts, anubias...
I've had the anubias in my pic for yrs, it use to be XXL until I made the mistake of putting in a tank with 7 lg. royal plecos. I plan on giving vals a try and beleive sticking with easy entry level plants need not 'cost'
If I remember correctly you have some beautifully planted tanks and that of course is a whole other ball game.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Onion plant should be fine. other things that should be ok are vals, crypts, hygro, mosses, java fern, anubias...


Thanks CLUSTER ONE, Somehow I missed your post this morning. Will have to read up on your suggestions.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

After reading that a couple days later i hope i didnt come across wrong, But in order to start a basic planting you will need a decent light $30 bucks just for a shop light with bulbs, Then you have to order plants online $30 b/c buying them at lfs they are like 3 a piece. Now then depending on what type you get you will either need a decent gravel $20 per bag, or go the root tab route which you will have to replace often $15 a box. See how quick things add up, now imagine if you went full blown.







Good luck need any help Pm me


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> After reading that a couple days later i hope i didnt come across wrong, But in order to start a basic planting you will need a decent light $30 bucks just for a shop light with bulbs, Then you have to order plants online $30 b/c buying them at lfs they are like 3 a piece. Now then depending on what type you get you will either need a decent gravel $20 per bag, or go the root tab route which you will have to replace often $15 a box. See how quick things add up, now imagine if you went full blown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did'nt come across wrong at all, I am here to learn and appreciate your detailed input.
Going to pick up some ramshorn snails along with the jungle vals tomorrow.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm a plant noob and my onion plant is doing well in my piranha tank. It's very hardy and a good plant for a beginner in my opinion. And I like the way it looks too


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Sanjo Eel said:


> I'm a plant noob and my onion plant is doing well in my piranha tank. It's very hardy and a good plant for a beginner in my opinion. And I like the way it looks too


Went out yesterday for some jungle vals and came back with 4 onion plants. In my noob opinion they just looked nicer, bulb with roots seemed more sturdy/strong than the vals roots, I have large coarse gravel.
Cleaned them up,trimmed them back and planted this morning.


----------

